# HOP vs Spectrum vs Roasters



## crfdude86 (Sep 19, 2016)

Out of these 3 group rides which do you guys think is the hardest? Also which one typically has the biggest turnout. Thanks.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Must not be any rbr-ers on them...

They are all in different areas, you might as well just try the closest one?


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

I've only done HOP... HOP proper is a bit much for me.. I can't keep pace on collier ( too fat) HOP medium is more my speed . I have a friend that does HOP with the A group .. recently did Spectrum.. I'll have to ask him next time a see him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

